# ZoneAlarm Blocking Games



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

hey, i recently have been getting a random freeze and crash of my hl2 engine games. I found out that my ZoneAlarm Securtiy Suite 7.0 has been blocking the packets coming in and out of my pc. I tried right clicking the log and putting to trusted, but the destination ip keeps changing. Is there a way i can allow Steam and my Source games from being blocked without having to turn off my firewall? 
P.S i forwarded the Steam Ports for my router.

Here is one of the logs after the crash: 











I greatly appreciate the help :smile:


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Have you set the game in programs to send and recieve?


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response. 

Hl2.exe was set to "trusted" and trusted to "access" and "server". I made the trust level from "trusted" to "super" and i allowed it to send mail as it previously couldn't. I will see if it blocks the packets after the new settings. :smile:


New Settings:


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

The Game is still freezing. It shows hl2.exe being blocked and Steam.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Disable Zone Alarm temporarily to see if it's something else that's blocking Steam, like your router or parental settings or college network restrictions, etc.


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

Yea i turned of the firewall and it runs perfectly fine.


----------

